# Yard Man snowblower belts



## allan.hillier (Sep 8, 2013)

I just purchased a used Yardman snowblower and it is the first snowblower I have ever owned so I know nothing about them at all. I live in nova Scotia Canada. The snowblower is a 10.5 HP and a 30" cut, the unit has power steering and heated handle grips. I'm thinking about replacing the belts before winter and don't have a clue on determining what belts to buy. I have a few questions if someone would be so kind to answer:

1. How do you determine what belts you need? (length etc)

2. How hard is it to change the belts?

3. Should the auger and impeller be moving when the lever isn't pressed?
(Mine spin the when engine is running, when I depress the lever I can see some sort of idle pulley move to tighten the belt)

4. Where can you buy cheap belts in Canada?

5. Where can a person obtain a manual for this snowblower?

Thanks,

Allan


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

1) The owners manual would list the part numbers for the belts. You could try and measure the old ones, but that is kind of a guessing game and assumes you have the correct ones on there to begin with. You might also be able to see part numbers on the old belts if they are not worn off.

2) Generally it isn't too bad. The belt cover is usually held on with 2 bolts. Most blowers you will probably have to remove the blower assembly from the wheel assembly too. They usually have between 2 and 6 bolts for that. If yours has 4 or 6 you usually only have to loosen the bottom set and you can pivot it like a hinge. If you can find the manual that should tell you.

3) No. Most snowblowers will spin slightly from vibration or drag from the belt. If yours is turning excessively that can mean your belt is too short, your idler is not adjusted properly or the brake pad is worn out. The other possibility is this blower was sitting for a long time and the engine pulley has a lot of rust on it. That will grab the belt no matter how loose it is adjusted. You will have to wire brush it, or let it wear off on its own if it isn't too bad. It isn't the end of the world, but it is a bit of a safety issue. The manual should tell you how to adjust it. Some of them have a slot where the idler bolts to the pivot and you can loosen the bolt and slide it back and forth, some have an adjustment on the cable somewhere where you can loosen or tighten the cable.

4) Not sure. Can try online places, Maybe something like Canadian Tire or an auto parts store. A lawn more or snowblower place should have some as well. The drive wheels belt you can probably get away with the cheapest belt you can find, but for the auger belt make sure you get a heavy duty kevlar reinforced belt for high stress use.

5) Have to search online for the model number and serial number. In the USA Yardman is made by MTD, but I know sometimes Canada stuff doesn't cross over so well. If you post the model number and serial number here I am sure someone can find it for you.

See this link for videos of changing belts and adjusting belts:
http://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=snowblower+belt


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

What model number and serial #'s are on the machine itself.

The model and serial number ID tag of an MTD two stage snow blower can be located on the bottom of the main gear housing (service access plate). Or bottom of machine that is. Should be a tag there!


----------



## allan.hillier (Sep 8, 2013)

The model number is 317H5B3H501 and the serial number is 1I162I30162. I searched for these numbers on the mtdcanada.com site but nothing comes up using that number.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like you are off on the serial number.

Usually the look like this: *00XX000X000 per MTD *

*o's being numbers & dashes and x's being letters.*


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I found your model on the MTDcanada website.

Your model number should be: 31ZH5B3H501 Third character is a Z instead of a 7.

Your serial number is correct. 

Your Auger Belt should be: 
MTD # 754-0430B V-Belt 3V x 35.0" Lg.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Drive belt is : 754-0346


----------

